# Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου "Η βίβλος του άθεου" - Τρίτη 13/11/2012 στη Στοά του Βιβλίου



## nickel (Nov 3, 2012)

Τώρα μπορώ να προβλέψω πού θα βρίσκομαι το βράδυ της Τρίτης 13 Νοεμβρίου:


Οι εκδόσεις Polaris σάς προσκαλούν στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου

*Η ΒΙΒΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΘΕΟΥ
με τον λόγο κορυφαίων διανοητών*
Επιλογή και εισαγωγή: Κρίστοφερ Χίτσενς
Μετάφραση και επιμέλεια: Άρης Μπερλής

*ΤΡΙΤΗ 13 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ
19:15
Στοά του βιβλίου*
Πεσματζόγλου 5 & Σταδίου, Αρσάκειο Μέγαρο - Τηλ. 2103253989


ΟΜΙΛΗΤΕΣ
Μανώλης Βασιλάκης ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ATHENS REVIEW OF BOOKS
Μ.Ζ. Κοπιδάκης ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ
Χ.Ε. Μαραβέλιας ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΕΑΣ
Άρης Μπερλής ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ
Γιώργος Παμπούκης ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΕΑΣ






​


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 3, 2012)

Σημειώνω ότι στο τεύχος Νοεμβρίου 2012 της Athens Review of Books υπάρχει το Νεκροταφείο θεών.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2012)

Α, μπράβο! Δεν έχω προλάβει ούτε να την ανοίξω ακόμα. Θα το έπαιρνα χαμπάρι κατόπιν εορτής!


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Για τους βιαστικούς: Την επόμενη Τρίτη είναι η παρουσίαση! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Να έχουν λήξει και οι απεργίες... :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

Επειδή το πιθανότερο είναι να πάω (κάνα τέταρτο πιο) νωρίς, για πόσους να κρατήσω καρέκλες;


----------



## Earion (Nov 12, 2012)

Μία για μένα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 12, 2012)

Και για μένα σίγουρα, αν δεν είμαι ήδη εκεί. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 14, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η εκδήλωση, ιδίως η τοποθέτηση του κυρίου Κοπιδάκη, καθώς και η συζήτηση μετά.

Ελπίζω το ερώτημά μου για την επιλογή της λέξης "βίβλος" στον τίτλο να μην εκλήφθηκε ως μομφή, ήταν μια ειλικρινής απορία, την οποία εξακολουθώ να έχω ως ένα βαθμό. Είχε δίκιο ο Άρης από την πλευρά του ότι το "εγκόλπιο" δεν προσφέρεται γιατί είναι κάτι σύντομο (αν και το portable για την συγκεκριμένη έκδοση είναι μάλλον ευφημισμός, όπως είπα κι εκεί, επομένως ίσως το εγκόλπιο να προσφερόταν ακριβώς γι' αυτό), και πάλι όμως νομίζω ότι εγώ προσωπικά θα το είχα προτιμήσει προκειμένου να αποφύγω το συνειρμό με την αγία γραφή, τον οποίο δεν θεωρώ και τόσο εύστοχο. 

Φυσικά όμως οι μεταφραστικές επιλογές διαφέρουν, και είναι γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές λέξεις που να προσφέρονται στην περίπτωση αυτή. Ο "συνέκδημος" που ανέφερε ο κύριος Κοπιδάκης είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση, αλλά αν η βίβλος είναι θρησκευτικά φορτισμένη, αυτός είναι ακόμη περισσότερο. Βίβλοι τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν και άλλες, ακόμη και λευκές, γιατί όχι λοιπόν και βίβλοι των αθέων;

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, γιατί δεν κρατιέμαι να μην το μοιραστώ: κάποια στιγμή στην ανάγνωση του "Θρησκατέν" ακούστηκε η λέξη "ανοσιοποιούνται", εκ παραδρομής βέβαια, αλλά έκανε τα νεύρα μου να τρίξουν. Από την άλλη βέβαια, ως θρησκευτικό λογοπαίγνιο, έχει το γούστο του, έστω και εκ παραδρομής (ή ίσως ακριβώς γι' αυτό).

Στενοχωρήθηκα μόνο που δεν πρόλαβα να δω λίγο τους συν-λεξιλόγους μετά (ευτυχώς τους είχα δει λίγο πριν), αλλά έπιασα την κουβέντα με τους ομιλητές και όταν σχόλασε ο γάμος είχαν φύγει (αναμενόμενο).


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> όταν σχόλασε ο γάμος είχαν φύγει (αναμενόμενο).



Άραγε ποιοι μεζέδες στέναξαν;


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Σε πληροφορώ ότι η εκδήλωση δεν συμπεριλάμβανε μεζέδες. Ωστόσο, ως υλιστής της κατωτάτης υποστάθμης φρόντισα και πριν από την εκδήλωση τίμησα μεζεδάδικο της Καλλιθέας, όπου οι στεναγμοί ακούστηκαν σχεδόν μέχρι τη Στοά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Από την πρωινή εκπομπή του 9.84 «Χωρίς ζάχαρη» που παρουσιάζει ο Βαγγέλης Καργούδης, ακούσαμε την παρακάτω ολιγόλεπτη κάλυψη της προχτεσινής παρουσίασης του βιβλίου _Η βίβλος του άθεου_, όπως την έκανε η Δέσποινα Δευτεραίου.

https://rapidshare.com/files/2429764139/HorisZahari20121115.mp3

Το απόσπασμα αρχίζει στο 47ο λεπτό της εκπομπής, την οποία θα βρείτε ολόκληρη στο αρχείο του 9.84. Περιλαμβάνει συζήτηση του παρουσιαστή με τον δημοσιογράφο Δημήτρη Ψαρρά με την ευκαιρία της κυκλοφορίας μιας άλλης… βίβλου, της _Μαύρης βίβλου της Χρυσής Αυγής_. (Για την οποία περισσότερα σε άλλο νήμα, άλλη μέρα.)


----------

